
Blender 2.81 - unsignedint
https://www.blender.org/download/releases/2-81/
======
RenRav
> _New File Browser_

> _Opens as floating window with more standard layout._

Finally!

I like the changes and improvements. For years I've mostly used blender for
cleaning up models made elsewhere, rigging, and unwrapping, but it's become
easier to try out other things. The keybinds are still quite impossible to
remember but luckily the menus are packed with a lot of functionality. It's
become more enjoyable.

------
unsignedint
Here's direct download link:
[https://download.blender.org/release/Blender2.81/](https://download.blender.org/release/Blender2.81/)

